# Livestock Scale, do you have one?



## secuono (Dec 16, 2017)

So, I've been wanting a scale for practically forever. And last night, I found one at a low enough price and it can handle heavy weights!

IDK when I'll buy it, but going to make a platform big enough for the ponies and a pen to place over for sheep. 

I'm thinking of putting wheels on a long side and a handle on the other side so I can easily roll it in and out of the barn to where I need it.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y4DK172/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1IV9PNW7S4JSS&psc=1




 

Has anyone else made one with this type of kit or buy a ready to go one?
How do you like it?
Pictures of where it is used, like in a chute or do you keep it in a stall?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 16, 2017)

I have an A&A VS-2200.  2200lb capacity 30"x59". It's held up good as long as I remove the display and keep it out of the weather when not in use. Didn't need that much weight capacity but wanted the extra width that this one has.
Most I've had on it was 1780 lbs IIRC.
A kit, but not much to getting it ready. 
It's held up well just before my headgate on a cement slab..
I know several people from another board (cattle) that have them and so far are pleased with them.
I don't have pics of mine but I can find one just like it installed in a squeeze chute.
Look thru this thread:
http://cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=98123
The sliding rear gate was not part of my kit.
I believe the one pictured in that thread is an A&A VS-2000.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 16, 2017)

The $250 seems like a good price.  If you put a platform and pen on it, does it zero out so you can get a true weight of the animal.

I use an old scale probably 75 to a hundred years old that came from a hardware or mercantile. It hangs, has a solid, curved piece like a basket that might have weighed out fastners or even produce or something. Goes up to 100lbs, I think. Have only had abt 15 pounds in it though.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2017)

I like your idea!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 16, 2017)

I would not recommend A & A scales. 
We have a scale from them, it's good but the control head isn't great and has had several issues. You will get NO support. No calls back. No information or answered questions. I did some reading up and I was actually lucky… a lot of negative reviews… things could have changed by now, but when we get another scale we'll go with SmithCo.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 16, 2017)

http://www.smithcogoatandsheep.com/products.html


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 16, 2017)

This is the scale we have. 
The cord rotted quickly and we've had a lot of issues with the head. Not impressed 
http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm

Plus the customer service is terrible.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks GW, that's good to know. I bookmarked the site.


----------



## secuono (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone else have experience with A&A scales?


----------

